
Rider implicated after motor found on bike at world cyclo-cross championships - Luc
http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2016/jan/30/hidden-motor-bike-world-cyclo-cross-championships
======
Luc
Here's a video of a mechanic installing the motor in the seat tube:
[https://youtu.be/nqhX8-dazOo?t=5m36s](https://youtu.be/nqhX8-dazOo?t=5m36s)

Note it's not quite clear what happened yet, and the rider may well be
innocent. I especially wonder where the battery would have been hidden in a
race situation.

